# Custom tank - glass cover/background options?



## Rob P (6 Nov 2013)

I've had a quote today for a custom braceless/rimless optiwhite tank 80x40x40 and was surprised how good the cost was  So will probably order one.

I'd love to run it open top but with jumpy surface fish and a 3 year old I just daren't. The builder can fit a glass cover but its plastic rails and sliding glass. Handy, but I imagine it to cumbersome and detracting from the clean lines of rimless/braceless.

I also fancied the idea of being able to switch background colours should I wish. They can paint the rear pane black or blue at build, but once tank in situ then i'd be stuck with one of those.

Should I just get the basic tank made and then worry about a clean way to lid it and do the background later, what's my options?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## sa80mark (6 Nov 2013)

Go for the basic tank then get some ada cover hooks ( the green machine ) and have a glass lid made to fit, thats the cleanest way to cover a tank and for the background get some 2mm coloured perspex cut to size then you can change colour as often as you want


----------



## kirk (6 Nov 2013)

No! Don't paint the back of an optiwhite:'(  I think they look better being able to see strait through. I did put a black backing on ours but hated the look . I also like the shadows on the wall as the fish swim around.


----------



## Brian Murphy (6 Nov 2013)

Where did you get the quote from? I'm looking to order one myself but looking a cabinet aswell


----------



## kirk (6 Nov 2013)

Have you seen any pics of the builds close up? I've been pricing one up for my son, but I was given some good advice off someone who sells tanks saying some Of the high end Top brands use machines/ computers now so you have hardly any visible sealer. Just check who ever your using is finishing them neatly with bevelled edges etc . last thing you want is loverly glass and nasty gobs of sealer.


----------



## Rob P (6 Nov 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Go for the basic tank then get some ada cover hooks ( the green machine ) and have a glass lid made to fit, thats the cleanest way to cover a tank and for the background get some 2mm coloured perspex cut to size then you can change colour as often as you want



Exactly what i was hoping someone would say 

I'm glad you mentioned perspex sheet that's how my head thought to do it


----------



## Rob P (6 Nov 2013)

Kirk/Brian. Haven't seen their tanks in the flesh but come highly recommended (they've just built Alistairs indoor swimming pool lol). It's ND aquatics. It's optiwhite sides and front. 

Kirk, you've not seen our wall paper, OH's choice. It needs a background!!!!


----------



## kirk (6 Nov 2013)

Well the tank will be fine then, and I also take back what I said about the back ground go for it


----------



## Rob P (6 Nov 2013)

lol


----------



## Red mist (14 Jan 2014)

If you do decide to paint it, use plastidip spray, if you dont like it, just peel it off.

I did my new brillux, came out perfectly 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

